

Eigenface - breck
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eigenface

======
dandelany
I always thought that "Eigenman" would make a cool superhero. A man derived
from the covariance matrix of the probability distribution of the high-
dimensional vector space of _all of mankind_. His superpowers would be instant
recognition of anyone he meets, self-supervised learning, and the ability to
do a Karhunen–Loève transform in his head.

~~~
tdoggette
5-part miniseries written by Joss Whedon and Randall Munroe. Dark Horse can
publish it.

You'll be rich.

------
levesque
Principal component analysis at it's best. Works awfully well on most machine
learning problems. Often PCA is not just enough by itself, so you run it
before you run a more sophisticated algorithm (say k-Nearest-Neighbors, or
Support Vector Machines). It helps in reducing the training time and execution
time of those algorithms.

------
phsr
Seeing the word Eigenface brings back chills from my senior year computer
vision class. It wasn't that the class was not useful, it was just that the
professor was painfully horrible. Although, the eigenface project at the end
of the year was VERY interesting. If I can pull up the old code, maybe I'll
put it up on github. It was MATLAB code

